# Essential Kodi keyboard shortcuts



## Jamesabel (10 mo ago)

Hello friends. Kodi is a media server and player for Windows, MacOS, Linux, iOS, Android, and Raspberry Pi. Kodi allows you to watch all of your favorite streams, movies, and TV episodes. If you use Kodi, you must be aware of the Kodi Keyboard Shortcuts. Today, I'm going to compile a list of all the necessary Kodi Hotkeys in one location to make your streaming experience as simple as possible.


----------

